# New build, Panga Skiff



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's awesome! I've always been intersted in Panga's. What size did you choose? Power? Accessories? Keep the pictures coming!

Btw, welcome to the forum! I'll take a Jim on the rocks please.


----------



## ragenti (May 9, 2011)

Here are a few more photos of the boat. This is an 18' skiff. Not sure what power to go with just yet. I've got a few days before I finalize everything 100%. As I get more photos I will keep them coming. This is the stringer grid being prepared to go in


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the way they let you go in a see the different phases.
I wasnt' allowed to go in and see my last build in progress which pissed me off!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> After about a year of research I FINALLY pulled the trigger.  I'm having a Panga Marine skiff built.


You should have contacted me, I could have saved you a year to figure all this out... 

you have chose wisely grasshoppa'.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

I would keep the skiff simple. 

*Rear well
*rear bench
*Fuel tank under front deck
*50hp Tohatsu with manual jack plate

Where are you going to be fishing with it.?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always wanted to take a ride in a newer panga, I've riddeen in some that were 30 years old though surf and they are nice.


----------



## ragenti (May 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have some more photos. I can't make it to the factory as much as I want to so Rob (owner of Panga Marine) is hooking it up with the photos for me, pretty cool. Also, I am getting a 60hp Etec with jackplate, stand up console, trib tabs, cooler seat, and a deck in the back. I mostly fish arities and wade, so no real need for livewell and I plan on getting a trolling motor. I also wanted to keep it simple because I like the space you can get on these skiffs which is nice for all my camping gear. (brazilnut) I am seasonal and will be using boat in the Sanibel, Fl area. I can't wait....here are some more pics, this is the skiff coming out of the mold


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not gonna lie, at first the panga design did nothing for me, now after seeing more of the Andros and Panga designs im really starting to like them. Simple, very fishable design!


----------



## ragenti (May 9, 2011)

I was the same way at first, then I rode in one and it just grew on me. The beauty of it is I should be able to float in 8" and then head off of the beach and try for some gulf fishing.


----------



## ragenti (May 9, 2011)

here she is, the finished product. finally got around to posting a pic of her. i love this boat and i love the new fiberglass smell!! i ended up going with the 60hp etec, boat maxes at about 36mph, not a speed boat but plenty of power


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! Looks nice!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats! Boat looks great man! Them Panga's are really starting to grow on me. Now its time to slime her!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

welcome to the Panga Marine family   

Looks like you have it rigged out nice. Mine is a bit more spartan but that's what I wanted. Not only can I haul my camping gear, I can camp in my boat too.  

As you'll soon experience it's a very versatile design. Get's plenty skinny enough and can handle some pretty rough stuff too. Economical to run, just a great all around skiff. Best of luck with it.  

btw - here's a link to a slideshow I did the other day from random outings in mine. Sept will be two years and I couldn't be happier it. If you any questions feel free to fire away...

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v334/deerfly/Panga%20Expose/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Not to highjack the man's post but Deerfly that slide show is great. THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!


----------



## ragenti (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys. that slide show is awesome, your tiller skiff has tons a room. sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

good lookin boat,

deerfly is just showing you all the fun you can expect out of these boats. you're gonna have a blast with it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats a great looking boat! I've always wanted one, but there are few and far between in the North East.. Enjoy!!!
Sean


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice rig.... Im sure I will see you around sanibel as the family and I are moving to the Cape in the next month.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very sweet, CONGRATS!


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

How is the boat coming? Pictures please and an update.

Jack


----------

